# Mid '50's Murray Fleet Line project



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2011)

another of my too many projects.
I have always wanted one of these and now I have one. Murray's in general have a bad reputation, and maybe deservedly so, but I can't resist the lines on this model.
strangely this is one of the bikes that seems to stay on my top ten list at all times.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice ride, I don't know peoples problem with them but I love Murray bicycles.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 20, 2011)

the older ones are cool, but nothing made in the last 30 years with murray on it has been anything but nauseating garbage. I generally take the tires off them and throw them right into the trailer. I have a few 50s murrays i like. now days they are the lowest junk made, sub roadmaster trash. Sad to see but the murray name is now the bottom of the line of all imported trash bikes. Kent brand cheapest model is better then the best model murray made. All from Doral of course.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 21, 2011)

*One of the first bikes I bought...*

About twenty years ago I went to Ann Arbor for the first time and that was the bike I bought. I was too young and poor to have the chrome redone so it never turned out the way it should have but i too have always liked that bike and has a rare combination of chrome with simple, open lines.. Springers were a bit wably if I remember though...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2012)

well, after many months of waiting I finally got the bike. it has quite a few problems that weren't disclosed, and many parts I suspect were removed before the bike was shipped.
I don't think I mentioned that I bought the bike from Chestnut Hollow. I wouldn't have expected to have been handled this way but it just goes to show you, it's how they roll.
I still like Jerry Jr. but I wouldn't buy from them again.
after several hours of fixing and adjusting, I have the bike in basic runnable condition so, I'll see if I can get it down to the park tomorrow and get some updated photos.
back when I was working full time I bought this bike, but now that I have been laid off I think I would sell it. if anyone is interested, I would like to get about $700.00 for it. they're fairly rare and hard to find. I have located a Murray headlight for it, and will pass along the information to the next owner.


----------



## twjensen (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the rack over the rear tire, interesting..let me count some beans,,see whats left in this months bike fund...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2012)

some new photos as promised!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2012)

well there it is. some good some bad, but overall a solid start.
one thing I need to address immediately is the front springer. I need a pair of springs, these are very weak and collapse at every bump and every time you apply the brakes. the tire jams against the fender and almost throws you off the bike.
another thing I'll want to replace is one of the pivot bolts on the fork legs is the wrong one, I'll need the shouldered bolt with the large head. anyone with a parts Murray springer out there?
looking it over I notice it's a sad combination of original paint and rattle can, as well as a few things not original to the bike. the chain guard and the rack have been added. they are the correct ones, just not color matching. so anyone out there with a chain guard in as good a shape but needing paint, if you want this original metalic red one let me know.
next, if I'm going to end up painting at least some of the bike, does someone have really good photos of an original and a source for the decals and paint masks?

more later, thanks for looking,
Scott


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2012)

Well now I know what the brother bike is of the Western Flyer X-53! Nice set of wheels!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2012)

exactly right. this is the top of the line Murray that the X-53 is loosely based on.


----------

